

Ask HN: How to get major websites to cover your startup? - kdforf

I have been trying to get some major tech websites coverage for my new startup but they don&#x27;t even seem to read my emails and if they do, they don&#x27;t even send me a reply. I have tried to make connections with some of their authors but that didn&#x27;t work either!
======
sharemywin
I read somewhere on here about a process of starting with smaller blogs and
feeding a news story from there because bigger news outlets source stories
from smaller sites, etc. might check out this post too.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=341138](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=341138)

~~~
kdforf
Thanks for sharing, Do you know any good and small tech websites that I can
use for this purpose?

~~~
sharemywin
you might try googling: "[your niche] blog" "[your niche forum" "[your niche]
comparision" etc. look for keyword tools around your niche. search twitter for
keywords aroudn yuor niche.

~~~
cunninghamd
Or use technorati's search engine, and work through the top 100 backwards.
That's the suggestion I recently read.

------
ohashi
I wrote up how I got TechCrunch to cover my launch. I didn't really have the
connections or relationships. A big part was luck.

[http://kevinohashi.com/27/11/2012/reverse-engineering-
startu...](http://kevinohashi.com/27/11/2012/reverse-engineering-startup-
press-how-and-why-techcrunch-covered-my-launch)

------
ig1
Mike Butcher wrote a good guide to it:

[http://www.slideshare.net/mikebutcher/how-to-deal-with-
tech-...](http://www.slideshare.net/mikebutcher/how-to-deal-with-tech-media-
by-mikebutcher)

~~~
grishma
video of same & 2 others: [https://www.themediagraph.com/blog/2013/pitching-a-
startup-t...](https://www.themediagraph.com/blog/2013/pitching-a-startup-to-
journalists-three-great-videos)

------
zane123
HIGHLY Suggest making the login/register fields, boxes, buttons smaller...

------
sharemywin
what does your startup do?

~~~
kdforf
It is kind of a Google Reader alternative but in a much creative way than all
those Google Reader clones such as Feedly or AOL Reader

~~~
b3b0p
Is this it?

[http://picktoread.com/](http://picktoread.com/)

~~~
kdforf
Yes :D

